# should have given you all my business



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

So my 72 yr old wf and I were talking about our retirement. I wasn't sure we had enough to retire. she said we did and wanted to show me.

We get in the car and drive about 2 miles and past an apartment complex. She says see that? We own them.

We drive further past a large shopping center. she says see that? we own it

Then we drive past an industrial park. same thing again. we own that.

so i said how did we get all of this? She says, well, every time we had sex I put money in a jar. And when I had enough for a down payment, I'd buy it.

I started crying. She said why are you crying. I said I'm crying because if I knew you were saving money every time we had sex, I'd given you all my business!!


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahh yes, a fairy tale


----------

